# What are you thankful for?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

First off, Happy Thanksgiving to all!

I thought it would be neat to have a thread that is all about what YOU (and me) are thankful for. So let us have it... what are you thankful for?

I am thankful first and foremost for my two little girls who literally transformed my life and the way that I think about everything. I could go as far to say that they "saved" me from myself.... but that's a whole separate discussion. Let's just say that without them, I might not even be here. They are the reason I wake up every day with a purpose. My "angels from heaven" as I call them.

I am also thankful for my wife, Nicole. I would not be 1/2 the man that I am without her by my side. She thinks I am the rock in this family, but she's my rock and that says a lot.

Of course I am also thankful for my rights. My right to hunt, trap, fish, own guns and my right to speak my mind. I feel like ALL of these things are at risk of being taken away though and while I don't really give a rats *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* for myself, I cant help but to think about my girls. I want them to grow up with the same freedoms that myself and my family have enjoyed for many years... which brings me to my next point....

I am thankful for all of you. All of you who relentlessly fight for our rights and that of our kids. Those of you who KNOW that what we're doing is ethical, moral and 100% legal and that we should apologize to no one. My daughters went to "get" our turkey last week and although I was out of town dealing with a death in the family, I explained to them that they were responsible for putting food on the table for thanksgiving and that they should be thankful for their ancestors who were hunters and gatherers. Without them, I explained, they would not even be here today. We have 2 great looking turkeys in the fridge and they were raised, fed, slaughtered, processed and will be cooked by my family and our very close friends. That means a LOT to me.

Anyway... I am rambling at this point. I just can't help but to think about this stuff with all that is going on today. Most couldn't hunt an animal, or even prepare one to save their lives. I am super proud that some of us take these things into our own hands... for ourselves... and for our families. Just like those before us.

Happy Thanksgiving to All.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The same to you Chris. Very well said. I'm thankful for my family,friends and freedom. The many opportunities to enjoy the outdoors and wildlife I encounter. For the vets who have given their lives or time to serve our country to keep our freedom and safety intact. And finally I am thankful for being part of a great site and meeting all the awesome folks on here that entertain and educate me on a daily basis. Have a happy and safe Thanksgiving to all !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm thankful I have been able to hold on another year. I am still relatively healthy even at 58. I am thankful for my wife, my kids and my grandkids. I am thankful I live in the country, raise cattle for a living and that I am a cowboy from Texas. A lot of people would like to say the same and they buy the duds to try to act like one. I am able to hunt whenever I please. I am thankful for our veterans and the sacrifices they have made for our freedoms. I am thankful we have a presidential election coming up next year. I could go on and on but suffice it to say I am a lucky man and I know it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am thankful for being in this state and have all of the above mentioned things. Life has been kind to me and I really appericate it. For what ever is to be I am ready to go down that road too.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!! To You All!! I am Most Thankful for My Wife and Family! I am Thankful for the Mercies the Good Lord has Shown me and All his Blessings. I am Thankful for Great Health and an Awesome Job that allows me to follow My Passion, Hunting! And More Hunting!

I am Thankful For Good Friends that I Really Look forward to Communicating with on This Site!

I Sincerely Hope You all Have an Awesome ThanksGiving and a Merry CHRISTmas Too!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am thankful for my Wife and family, my Parents for raising me to know right from wrong( and right from left for that matter). I am thankful that I am an American and that I have the rights that our forefathers knew we should not be without. I am thankful that all of you can enjoy these rights also.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm thankful for GOD, and then my immediate family. And to live in such a Great Country, lastly for this day which brought all this food to our table--burp--Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

One of the best thanksgivings ever for me. Sitting at home watching the game that day and get a call from the ex. After it was all said and done she gave me custody of him. Yup very good thanksgiving indeed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Bob !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats


----------

